# My Hodgepodge of Gear



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

Integra DTR 5.2
JBL S-Center II
JBL Northridge ND-310
RF Punch HE-12 Sub
Playstation 3
Nintendo Wii
LG 37 inch LCD

Dedicated theater underconstruction in the basment...coming soon.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

The dedicated theater is finished. Here is the new setup.

Panasonic PT-AE4000U
Elite Screens Cine-Tension 100 inch 16:9
Pioneer VSX-1120
JBL S-Center II
JBL Northridge ND-310
2 RF Punch HE-12 Sub's
Zaph Audio ZA5 in-walls (rear channels)
Playstation 3
Nintendo Wii


----------

